

Ask HN: How to post under Ask section? - FindingPassion

Not able to do it :( ..always post goes under New.
======
nmc
Welcome on HN

The _new_ section holds every item posted, regardless of wether it is a "Ask
HN" or not. The _new_ section is sorted according to the time of the post —
most recent first.

The _ask_ section holds every item that is not a link. Consequently, it
contains this very post. However, it is sorted according to the HN algorithm
[1], which means your post will not show up on the _ask_ front page until it
reaches a high enough score.

[1] No reference in mind, but there are a lot of posts about it here and
there. Just ask around.

~~~
FindingPassion
Got it. Thank you so much.

------
_____ME_____
I'm new to this app, how do you post something? Please help.

~~~
FindingPassion
Hi, you need to create and account, log in and click on submit on the and then
post a link/question.

------
wglb
Uh...you did.

